
Show HN: Zeroqode – no-code app templates almost for any use case - levonterteryan
https://zeroqode.com
======
levonterteryan
Hi, I’m Levon, founder of Zeroqode. Our vision is to make building and
launching complex web applications many times faster and less costly than it
currently is. To achieve that we use the most advanced no-code web development
platform called Bubble and build app templates which are basically ready-made
fully functional apps with great responsive design. So anyone with an idea can
simply choose a template which is the closest match, modify it without code
and launch it within weeks or even days! So what we are trying to do for
complex web apps is something similar to what Themeforest/Wordpress have done
to simple websites. I know many of hackers here are developers and are very
skeptical about “no-code” idea but please check out what we’ve built before
posting something like “no-code will never be as powerful as coding”. Think
about it as the next level of abstraction, something similar happened when we
went from assembler to javascript or from MS-DOS to Windows. It’s still
programming where you can define algorithms, conditions, workflows, actions,
API connections and much more although all that is done without coding, but
rather dragging and dropping and configuring. And it makes
development/debugging/iterations much easier and faster. Would love to hear
what you think. Thanks!

